# Amazon Flex rejects job application due to me owning tablet



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

What’s the rationale for preferring smartphone over tablet that also have cellular for my video relay or person to person video phone and texting purposes?

I don’t want to have to buy a smartphone when the tablet should suffice. I own iPad Mini 4. Or do I have to upgrade to iPad Mini 5 for the Flex app to be accepted by their compatible device policy?

FYI: DD, GH, PM, Uber (UE), Lyft, Instacart and Shipt delivery/driver apps work fine in my mini tablet. I only proactively used DD and GH in the past.

So, why is Amazon being exclusionary towards tablet, preferring state of the art fancier smartphone that cost one thousand dollars out the ass, when slightly wider and taller tablet size could be better due to visibility as attached to the dashboard grip thing while driving?

See attachment.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Using iPad 4 Mini tablet, Firebox browser...rejection. Strange that in the third attachment via Apple App Store it says iPad yet cannot work with “iPad Mini...”


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> What's the rationale for preferring smartphone over tablet that also have cellular for my video relay or person to person video phone and texting purposes?
> 
> I don't want to have to buy a smartphone when the tablet should suffice. I own iPad Mini 4. Or do I have to upgrade to iPad Mini 5 for the Flex app to be accepted by their compatible device policy?
> 
> ...


If you want the job meet the requirements, it's that simple.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If you want the job meet the requirements, it's that simple.


Nothing within Amazon Flex job post, i.e. Craig's List, indicates _mandatory_ requirement for the "state of the art" smartphone.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Nothing within Amazon Flex job post, i.e. Craig's List, indicates _mandatory_ requirement for the "state of the art" smartphone.


Amazon doesn't need you, you need Amazon. You have a choice, meet the requirements or seek another job.
A tablet is not a smartphone.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

....ahhhh OP. What would you have done had you been an actual, real Amazon employee with FT healthcare, and other benefits like 401k and stock options?

edit: Oh wait a minute....hang on.....

Are you even aware you actually live in a Right to Work state??

No? Well here's a hint. Find your state in the list below:










http://www.thebalancecareers.com/right-to-work-2071691
Now can you see why throwing a temper tantrum like this -- as an hourly wage, INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR of said employer and employment status which makes you an even MORE DISPENSIBLE entity -- is a complete act of futility? :roflmao:


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> ....ahhhh OP. What would you have done had you been an actual, real Amazon employee with FT healthcare, and other benefits like 401k and stock options?
> 
> The amazing aromatic over-entitlement of some people....... :laugh:
> 
> ...


I see Amazon grey vans around here all the time. Maybe I could join to become assimilated like the Borg. SLC has an Amazon distribution warehouse.

I just want to add more gig economy job options to pick and choose to work with whatever gig economy company interchangeably to be as flexible as possible. The more the gig economy jobs as approved to work following successful application, the merrier.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> What's the rationale for preferring smartphone over tablet that also have cellular for my video relay or person to person video phone and texting purposes?
> 
> I don't want to have to buy a smartphone when the tablet should suffice. I own iPad Mini 4. Or do I have to upgrade to iPad Mini 5 for the Flex app to be accepted by their compatible device policy?
> 
> ...


















From
https://flex.amazon.com/


DeafUberDriver said:


> Nothing within Amazon Flex job post, i.e. Craig's List, indicates _mandatory_ requirement for the "state of the art" smartphone.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you really want to work for a company that’ll screw quicker then Uber or Lyft. Amazon sucks.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

You can get a smart phone for <$50.............

If you have Xfinity in your home, Xfinity Mobile is dirt cheap. You can get a base phone on a 2 year payment + service for less than $30/month (long as you use <1.5g of data a month which isn't hard if not main phone). And, it runs on the Verizon network. Makes for a very cheap backup phone. Even cheaper if you don't have that phone payment or when you pay it off. Even Cricket you can get a phone for just about free and it's like $30/month for 5g data. Many other options out there as well and doesn't hurt have a 2nd phone on an alt network for backup.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here in Canada you get a Samsung S10+ (or anything else) for FREE upfront. They just add it to your monthly plan.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

2 things.

1. There is no "job application". You are applying to become a delivery partner. If you can't tell the difference, you are going to hate this gig.
2. You can use a tablet. It just needs to have a phone SIM card installed by your service provider.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> I see Amazon grey vans around here all the time. Maybe I could join to become assimilated like the Borg. SLC has an Amazon distribution warehouse.
> 
> I just want to add more gig economy job options to pick and choose to work with whatever gig economy company interchangeably to be as flexible as possible. The more the gig economy jobs as approved to work following successful application, the merrier.


Are we in the same bullish _Canis Canem Edit_ Capitalist economy? Are we even on the same planet?? If so then no offense, but what the hell have you been smoking? What you're describing is a completely unattainable utopia which can only exist in your head. So I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're just joking there. 

Regardless, those Amazon grey (or white) vans are NOT gig employees or Amazon affiliated employees. They are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS like Flex drivers. But unlike Flex drivers (who can run Dash, UberEats & U/L), these contractors formed a company with a multiple vehicle delivery fleet. And as a result of that, have a special driver-partner employment association with Amazon (i.e their only source of package delivery comes exclusively from Amazon Prime). So other than providing general guidelines, goals/metrics and mandatory policies like (contractor employee safety briefing at hire) Amazon does NOT dictate to these white/grey van contractors how to manage or operate their delivery van fleets. 100% of the operational risk (driver safety, accidents etc) and cost (depreciation, insurance, etc) is the responsibility of the white/grey van owner.

I know. I used to be a white van driver for one of these contractors in South SF. They serviced city SF and parts of Oakland in the Bay Area. Amazon had nothing to do with how I got paid, how many voluntary or mandatory OT hours (which was a LOT) I wanted to work, what benefits I received. The only time they became engaged is if the white van managers/owner failed to meet Amazon delivery schedule and customer satisfaction goals. Especially where concessions and other property losses from theft were concerned. Amazon couldn't care less about driver safety or the number of accidents/traffic ticket incidents their white van contractors accumulated. As long as none of their customer's merchandise was damaged/lost in the process and delivered on schedule. :laugh: That was the sole responsibility of the contractor to hire/fire their drivers for those losses.



peteyvavs said:


> Do you really want to work for a company that'll screw quicker then Uber or Lyft. Amazon sucks.


But at least they will always fairly pay your broke hourly @$$ what you've earned for them. And they're more than generous when it comes to peak season time pay too. Typical non peak/non night rate was averaging $18/hr depending on block length in the Bay Area. But I've seen that get as high as $28+/hr during peak like Prime Day/holidays and/or for the late evening delivery blocks nobody wants to pick up. And they were NEVER late with direct deposit into your bank account.

Unlike LyfUber which is infamous for witholding 100% of their contractor driver pay and stealing their tips while at it. LMAO


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Are we in the same bullish _Canis Canem Edit_ Capitalist economy? Are we even on the same planet?? If so then no offense, but what the hell have you been smoking? What you're describing is a completely unattainable utopia which can only exist in your head. So I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're just joking there.
> 
> Regardless, those Amazon grey (or white) vans are NOT gig employees or Amazon affiliated employees. They are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS like Flex drivers. But unlike Flex drivers (who can run Dash, UberEats & U/L), these contractors formed a company with a multiple vehicle delivery fleet. And as a result of that, have a special driver-partner employment association with Amazon (i.e their only source of package delivery comes exclusively from Amazon Prime). So other than providing general guidelines, goals/metrics and mandatory policies like (contractor employee safety briefing at hire) Amazon does NOT dictate to these white/grey van contractors how to manage or operate their delivery van fleets. 100% of the operational risk (driver safety, accidents etc) and cost (depreciation, insurance, etc) is the responsibility of the white/grey van owner.
> 
> ...


I delivered for Amazon and it sucks, they suck the life out of you.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

as in white/grey vans? If so then it's really a subjective experience. I had the fortune to drive for a good white van contractor that looked after their drivers. But also met drivers from other white van companies. Some who quit and ended up working for my company out of DSF5. Or had their companies go broke from mismanagement and/or treated their employees like shit. So it's a mixed bag.


----------

